
Bandsintown.com Feedback - knewjax
http://www.bandsintown.com 
======
knewjax
What kind of features would you guys like to see in place next? (Adding
friend? Commenting ability? Past Events, where you can upload photos, and
media? anything else you have in mind?.......)

let us know, we are working hard but would like your input as to how to make
our site as useful as it can be. thanks!

------
PindaxDotCom
Firstly, very nice. Your color scheme reminds me of slashdot. I like the fact
that the site is fairly usable without login. The only thing I can recommend
is getting a widget out.

~~~
knewjax
Thanks for the feedback. Yeah that is def something we are working on... Hope
to have that ready soon.

